# Hi.



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to do this bit!

I have been on the other forums so most people should recognise my name.

I live in Cambridge, I breed Rumpwhites and currently have rump whites in black tan, chocolate tan, agouti tan, cinnamon tan and also hopefully I'll soon be breeding some non-tan rumpwhites. My official stud name is Wolfgang Stud, I'm entering my first show on Sunday at Peterborough although I doubt very much that anything will come of it.....


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome Ian :welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany Boo! :hide1


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ian welcome are you still coming to the Peterborough show?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

heya welcome


----------

